# So its almost Dec. 18 -



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Which marks 3 months since that terrible day that i had to put my baby down.

Still missing her more than ever, and not a day goes by that she doesn't cross my mind :teary:

The day I put her down (sept 18) was also a tuesday. I hate thinking about that day... I cannot believe it's been three months already. She would have been 7.5 months old now. 

It never gets easier - you just learn to accept that they are no longer here. The heartache never goes away though. 

Poor sweet girl, I hope heaven is treating you well.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I will light a candle for her and you...it's a himalayan salt rock - has healing powers:hugs:


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am sorry 
A beautiful dog.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I'm sorry.





GatorBytes said:


> I will light a candle for her and you...it's a himalayan salt rock - has healing powers:hugs:





Dotty said:


> I am sorry
> A beautiful dog.


Thank you all. :hugs:

GatorBytes - very thoughtful of you, much appreciated


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry, i can't imagine that.... 

Why did you have to put her down if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

coulter said:


> I'm so sorry, i can't imagine that....
> 
> Why did you have to put her down if you don't mind me asking?


She had severe hydrocephalus (she was only 4 months old) and she had taken an extreme turn for the worse in less than 24 hours. Neuro wasnt even sure she could be put under for an MRI.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> She had severe hydrocephalus (she was only 4 months old) and she had taken an extreme turn for the worse in less than 24 hours. Neuro wasnt even sure she could be put under for an MRI.


That's so sad my girl is 5 months old. I couldn't imagine losing her.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I already mentioned once about how I lost my kitten to FIP virus at also 5 months old so I can totally relate to how devastating it is to lose a baby. 

Dec 18th is a bad day for us too, it'll be two years since we had to put our female GSD Gypsy to sleep, she was having very bad reactions to her chemo...

Time does help but you'll never forget her and you gave her an awesome life and care her short time here, I'm sure she's running, playing and being a normal puppy now and watching over you and her little brother. :hugs:


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous set of ladies! I was enamored with her from the time you started posting here!! I am so terribly sorry for your loss and not to take away from that sweet puppy but she did lead you to Berlin! Stay strong on this day!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry
I remember sweet Akira and what a time you both had.
Shes at Peace now. I just know it!

Hopefully Berlin (and time) will ease your pain. 
We never forget the dogs we have loved and lost...

:rip: Akira
Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I remember your post about Akira was one of the first ones I saw on this forum when I joined, it is a scary thought to lose a puppy  I hope you heal soon she was gorgeous.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry :hugs: It never hurts any less


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your pain. It will get better.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I know Akira was very special to you. I hope that Berlin is easing some of your pain. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Akira is running free over the bridge and watching you and Berlin . It is so hard to lose any beloved pet but one so young is so difficult. Take care 
Maggi


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for the pain you are having  Give your new dog a hug, it helps alot.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she was such a beautiful girl and taken way to soon


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you ... I can't imagine losing a puppy ... my heart goes out to you on this hard hard day


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. :hugs:

Just got done playing tug with Berlin and spending time with him after work. He ended up losing another puppy canine in the process (and bled all over me and his toy) 

Berlin helps so much, and I love him a TON. I don't know what I would do without him! He is such a blessing, as was Akira. So lucky to have had the chance to have two wonderful puppies in my life. 

:wub:

RIP baby Akira <3


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous girl. Sorry this happened


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Gorgeous girl. Sorry this happened


Thank you. I read your thread on your little girl, Kira (very similar to Akira!) and I was devastated for you that you had to part ways with her. The best decisions for our dogs (and especially when they are so little) are always the hardest.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> I will light a candle for her and you...it's a himalayan salt rock - has healing powers:hugs:


Your healing rock (I have been messing around w/photo's and only JUST learned how to size so I could upload on the site, or I would have had to you sooner)

Happy New Year to you and Berlin:wub: - peace Akira


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Your healing rock (I have been messing around w/photo's and only JUST learned how to size so I could upload on the site, or I would have had to you sooner)
> 
> Happy New Year to you and Berlin:wub: - peace Akira
> View attachment 24609


Aw thank you!! Your too kind! :hug: Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't stop thinking about my little girl Akira lately, she would have been 9 months old now. Missing her so much. Been almost 5 months, and i cant believe it. Seems like just yesterday I had to say goodbye. Sometimes this forum can be a nightmare because everything I went through with her is on my profile forever. 

RIP sweet girl.


----------

